# spouse visa photos



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi
I just have a quick question in regards to photos and receipts. I have taken plenty of photos with my wife. we have wedding photos, selfies, photos of us swimming together, photos of us at different locations, however we dont specifically have any photos of us both together with our families. will this be an issue? I only have on picture of us with both our parents at the wedding. 

Also another query is i havent saved any receipts for the gifts I got for her. i have bough her gold worth £4000 but unfortunately dont have the receipts to prove this.

are receipts and photos with families a requirement?

any input will be highly appreciated

thank you


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

It's ok, you don't need to have many family photos. Just share the one at the wedding and other photos engaging in activities together .

it's ok if you don't have receipts for gifts. Don't know your story so cannot advise on other types of evidence that you should submit instead.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I have plenty of photos of us together, and also chat records on whatsapp and call records. Is their any specific requirement?


----------



## LimeTree. (Sep 26, 2017)

*Visa advice*



Sadike95 said:


> Thanks for your response. I have plenty of photos of us together, and also chat records on whatsapp and call records. Is their any specific requirement?


Hi Sadike,

I applied in August with my Wife who is hoping to join me in the UK.
Disclaimer: We haven't recieved a response yet (negative or positive) so this is just what I would suggest, but no idea if it is correct or not! 

- Whatsapp Calls and Chat History: I provided snippets of chat history from each month (a full couple of days from start and end of each month) for the last 4 years we have been in relationship.
- Photos of wedding, trips together, family where possible. I put this into a word document and captioned each photo.
-Produced word document explaining relationship. Where we met, exact flight details of all trips including duration of each trip. The photos I mentioned above in chronological order.
- Proof of money transfers
- Pictures of gifts ( i also didnt have receipts... one of my gifts was hand made etc)
- Cards from family & friends celebrating our marriages/ engagements etc.
- Letters from friends with attached passport copies attached stating how they know us and their opinion on our relationship etc. (We believe it is genuine etc and any memories together).

That should probably suffice. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

If your wife and you have been in a long distance marriage/relationship, then yes, all the evidence LimeTree has suggested, is a good guideline for what you need to submit. Basically proof that you are indeed in a genuine and subsisting relationship, in spite of your distance. 

However, if you do not live apart, (as may be the case), then what you need to submit instead is proof of cohabitation by way of joint bills and financial responsibilities. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

PS- letters from friends and family hold little to no value in strengthening your application.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you kimi and lime tree for your response! Much appreciated


----------



## LimeTree. (Sep 26, 2017)

Kimi2490 said:


> PS- letters from friends and family hold little to no value in strengthening your application.


Fair point Kimi but I would rather include it in my application as it still may hold a little value as you said. This application is about accurately portraying the genuineness of your relationship to the assessors mind. If proof that you have friends that know about your relationship and have a kind message then this may help the assessor picture your relationship. 

The same with including congratulation cards for weddings/ engagements etc. 

Can't hurt?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, but friends and family also lie. It is very subjective. It is not an official source that can be verified. You may put them in, but do not rely on them. 

Make sure to strengthen with genuinely required evidence. All the best.


----------

